# Streamlight Nano> Awesome!



## popcornpicker (Sep 13, 2008)

Way back when I first got interested in flashlights (about two weeks ago), someone mentioned these. Since i was ordering a bunch of E01s and fauxtons form Lighthound, I had two of these thrown in the box. Not expecting much, when I turned it on, I had to look at my hand to make sure that was where the light was coming from.
For momentary use just push the front with your finger. Various tests indicate 6-8 hrs. constant use. For me that translates to about two years. Thanks for the tip on this one. It's just like a flashlight only smaller.


----------



## metlarules (Sep 13, 2008)

I use one as a zipper pull on my tent.At night I attach it to the loop on the ceiling of my tent and it makes a nice tent light.Simple,effective and cheap.


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 13, 2008)

I think that may have been me that mentioned them. I think they are pretty cool, they not only have style but they really work. I put one on my coat zipper right now, but it also works great clipped to a D-ring on cargos, or a zipper on a carry bag. They make pretty good reading lights if you have something to hold them right or can place them correctly. A small eyeglass attachment would be neat. I fun toy that can do serious jobs.


----------



## popcornpicker (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks, StandardBattery, it was you that gave me this recommendation. I just couldn't find the right thread. I'll get more of these. For the price and size, I can't find anything close.


----------



## Cuso (Sep 14, 2008)

Nice! I never seen this little buggers before, gonna have to get me some. They seem to be plenty bright too.. chek this pic I found:


----------



## Russianesq (Sep 14, 2008)

*nano with friends :buddies::buddies::buddies:



*
** 
**


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 14, 2008)

Russianesq said:


> *nano with friends :buddies::buddies::buddies:*


Nice collection and nice pic!


----------



## kramer5150 (Sep 14, 2008)

:twothumbs:twothumbs

They sell those at my local Frys for $12.
Hows the regulation?
IMHO CPF needs more Nichia CS/GS lights!!

That beam-pic doesn't add up. How could a legit Surefire 60 Lumens look so dim? Nichia-GS emitters spit out, what 10-15 L tops? It looks like an auto-everything point/shoot compensating for the difference

thanks for sharing though


----------



## David.s (Sep 14, 2008)

I bought 2 from the tool van that comes into my work, and i love them, fantastic little lights, iv been using mines nearly everyday for at least 8 months and its the original batteries thats in them.


----------



## Marduke (Sep 14, 2008)

Academy Sports and Outdoors sells the Nano for $7 IIRC


----------



## Mark A. (Sep 14, 2008)

Lighthound sells them for $6.

BrightGuy sells them for $8, and has very reasonable prices on batteries. If you would buy 392 batteries from say Home Depot, you'd pay around $3.00 each, so a swap-out would cost $12 (twice what a new light sells for).

They are great little lights.


----------



## TIP AND RING (Sep 14, 2008)

Agreed. For the price point, tiny size, bright output and available online cheap batteries these make great lights. Good Christmas stocking stuffers. It may turn the non flashaholic into a inadvertent every day carrier due to it's diminutive size and simple operation. Include spare cells with the gift.


----------



## lightplay22 (Sep 14, 2008)

I just ordered 3 from I believe Penn state or something like that. They were on ebay for $23.99 buy it now and that does include shipping. Eastern Penn is the correct name.


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Sep 14, 2008)

I just ordered a couple from LH! I also ordered a bunch of AG3 batteries from DX. Thanks for the beamshots. 

The wife saw the nano and had to have one also. She already has 4 lights on her keychain. :devil:


----------



## Braddah_Bill (Sep 14, 2008)

light_emitting_dude said:


> The wife saw the nano and had to have one also. She already has 4 lights on her keychain. :devil:



She must be a budding Keychain Flashaholic. :twothumbs:

I like my Nano, it's one bright little sucker.




Bill


----------



## ypsifly (Sep 15, 2008)

Is this the same as the Key-Mate, just in a different body?


----------



## Marduke (Sep 15, 2008)

ypsifly said:


> Is this the same as the Key-Mate, just in a different body?



no, completely different lights.


----------



## ypsifly (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply.

I bought a Key-Mate Titanium last year and I'm still impressed by how bright it is for such a little guy. Does the Nano outperform? Either way I'll probably buy one since they are cheap and I really like Streamlight.


----------



## Cuso (Sep 15, 2008)

kramer5150 said:


> :twothumbs:twothumbs
> 
> 
> That beam-pic doesn't add up. How could a legit Surefire 60 Lumens look so dim? Nichia-GS emitters spit out, what 10-15 L tops? It looks like an auto-everything point/shoot compensating for the difference
> ...


Yeah, it looked funny to me too , this was found doing a little Google, not my pic though..


----------



## Thujone (Sep 15, 2008)

My guess on the pic is that the camera settings were not locked.


----------



## gallonoffuel (Sep 17, 2008)

The button cells are a deal breaker for me. When I saw the Nano, I thought it might be a replacement for my E01, but not if I have to buy yet another battery type.


----------



## kramer5150 (Sep 17, 2008)

how's the regulation?
Is it direct drive?


----------



## Marduke (Sep 17, 2008)

kramer5150 said:


> how's the regulation?
> Is it direct drive?



No regulation, it's DD, as all button/coin cell lights are.


----------



## kramer5150 (Sep 17, 2008)

Marduke said:


> No regulation, it's DD, as all button/coin cell lights are.



OK thanks, I'll pass on this one then.:twothumbs


----------



## manoloco (Sep 17, 2008)

however i have seen a resistor in coin cell lights, to drop down the voltage fed to the led preventing overdrive, this in turn should get better runtimes, lower output, but reduce efficiency, am i right? (i just assumed this since i am a complete ignorant regarding electronics.


----------



## manoloco (Sep 17, 2008)

gallonoffuel said:


> The button cells are a deal breaker for me. When I saw the Nano, I thought it might be a replacement for my E01, but not if I have to buy yet another battery type.


 
i think if you put a AAA on it, it couldnt be called Nano, and you would probably buy an ARC AAA or another E01

the prominent reason to get a nano is its tiny size, which would be impossible without button cells, a AAA is twice the size of the Nano.


----------



## popcornpicker (Sep 17, 2008)

DX has LR41s at $3.36/100. That seems pretty cost effective. As soon as Lighthound is up and running good again, I'm going to buy a bunch of Nanos. I hope that is soon, my dealings with him have been excellent.


----------



## thegeek (Sep 17, 2008)

popcornpicker said:


> DX has LR41s at $3.36/100. That seems pretty cost effective. As soon as Lighthound is up and running good again, I'm going to buy a bunch of Nanos. I hope that is soon, my dealings with him have been excellent.



I ordered from them (Lighthound) on Sunday evening and it shipped yesterday, I'd say they are running just fine.


----------



## popcornpicker (Sep 17, 2008)

Server too busy


----------



## Woods Walker (Sep 17, 2008)

Going to place an order from brightguy for a few lights and looked at the Nano but didn't like the idea of the LR41 batteries as my hiking pack uses AAA for nearly everything.


----------



## popcornpicker (Sep 17, 2008)

Yeah, one battery size is nice, but I'll risk it at the price of one E2 lithium or a hundred LR41s.


----------



## Woods Walker (Sep 17, 2008)

I didn't know that those cells are that cheap. I have heard that button cells have issues when run for a longer time. I use my EO1 for a tent/under tarp overhead light. Sometimes it is going for 6 hours at a clip. I guess the Nano might be good for other use like EDC zipper type light. I don't own any Streamlights but was looking at their 1xAAA size for EDC and the C4 (guessing Cree) Argo headlamp. How is the quality of Streamlight? Their stuff seems affordable.


----------



## popcornpicker (Sep 17, 2008)

An E01 doesn't make sense to me as an EDC. It has no clip and is too big for a keychain, at least a guy's keychain. I also like that the Nano is direct drive. Both have a 6-8 hr. life from what I've read.


----------



## Marduke (Sep 17, 2008)

The clip is an accessory. The thing about the runtime is that the nano is exponential and drops like a stone (just like a fauxton or Photon), where the E01 is fully regulated for constant output. The only big plus for the nano is it's much smaller size.


----------



## Woods Walker (Sep 17, 2008)

I am a more regulated kinda guy as the E01 is more of a backup light for my headlamp when rolling out lightweight. Also as stated is used for an area tent light.







I do like the small size of the Nano however for a Keychain light. I tend to carry my EDC lights in a pocket and use one of those cheap button cell push type LED chain lights for the keys. Maybe the Nano might work good for this as I don't need longer regulated runtimes for a keychain light. Just a push button few seconds type thing. I do use the E01 for a backup/UL headlamp with my Jakstrap.






Works very good for in camp jobs and runs forever on 1 AAA regulated. Anyone know a good place to get LR41 batteries. Heck for 8 bucks maybe I will toss one in on my next order to replace my Garrity LED flat keychain light.

Edit. Seen info on cheap LR41 cells in this thread.


----------



## Hitthespot (Sep 18, 2008)

Cuso said:


> Nice! I never seen this little buggers before, gonna have to get me some. They seem to be plenty bright too.. chek this pic I found:


 
Something is wrong with this picture. The E2e is 60 lumens. Both pictures were shot on automatic with the camera adjusting the exposure. My brother bought a Nano. It worked for about 4 weeks then went completely dead. He bought a E01 and is much happier with it.

Bill


----------



## EngrPaul (Sep 18, 2008)

Hitthespot said:


> Something is wrong with this picture.


 

:thumbsup: Nice Pun.

I have to agree.


----------



## WDR65 (Sep 18, 2008)

My Nano rides on my keychain and has replaced my dorcy AAA and my Inova microlights. I have a Fenix EO1 on order and I will probably add it for extra runtime, but combined with my LOD RE the Nano has been perfect for most EDC situations I've come across. I think I will pick up a few more to replace my microlights and add to backpacks and hunting bags. For the short periods of time that I use mine I think its a great light.


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Sep 18, 2008)

I plan to post a few beamshots when I get my nano. Stay tuned.


----------



## tzzoooma (Sep 19, 2008)

3 for $25 shipped free at AMAZON (pick amazon as seller on the right side @ $8.51 ea):

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0011UIPIW/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## EngrPaul (Sep 19, 2008)

I just received one from Five-O-Products (ebay)

Batteries pre-installed in sealed packaging

Exactly the same beam as a Fenix E01 I just received the other day. Must be the same Nichia GS. Gas-flame purple rectangular hotspot and urine-yellow halo.

The Streamlight is probably 3X-4X as bright as the Fenix E01. 

Of course, I'm comparing direct drive with fresh batteries to a light with regulation.

The shape of the Streamlight is fashioned after a fire hydrant?


----------



## ampdude (Sep 19, 2008)

Hitthespot said:


> Something is wrong with this picture. The E2e is 60 lumens. Both pictures were shot on automatic with the camera adjusting the exposure. My brother bought a Nano. It worked for about 4 weeks then went completely dead. He bought a E01 and is much happier with it.
> 
> Bill



Yea, I call major B.S. on that picture. The MN03 is over 100 lumens on fresh SF batteries. It probably was made by some LED fanboi to make incans look bad, as usual... Streamlight rates the Nano at 10 lumens and is known for over rating their lights. I have no idea what LED the Nano uses, but if it is in fact a Nichia GS then I wouldn't doubt it puts out 10 lumens.


----------



## geepondy (Sep 19, 2008)

Does it stay brighter longer then your typical double CR2016 Photon or clone? Although they run a long time before dying out completely, isn't the 50% brightness point like not more then a half hour? Does the Nano do better then this? Also this is smaller then the Keymate, correct?



Marduke said:


> No regulation, it's DD, as all button/coin cell lights are.


----------



## EngrPaul (Sep 19, 2008)

I have to wonder how this performs on silver oxide batteries vs. alkaline. Has anyone tried it?

Based on things I've read over the years, silver oxide maintains a stable voltage over its life compared to alkaline, has lower self-discharge, is less likely to leak, provides better voltage under high drain, and works in colder temperatures.

Somewhat the same advantages as lithium has over alkaline.

The SR41 is 40mA*h, the LR is rated 30mA*h

Considering then nano has four batteries in series, and the OCV is 1.55V, I wonder if Silver Oxides might provide too much juice to a 3.4V LED.

If I get some free time, I'll see about bench testing the difference on a loose piece LED...


----------



## EngrPaul (Sep 19, 2008)

Pictures to match my comments above. Streamlight out of the box with LR41 batteries that came with it. E01 using a freshly charged eneloop AAA.


----------



## popcornpicker (Sep 19, 2008)

Could you post another picture with the receptacle plumb? Nice beam shots, though.


----------



## Marduke (Sep 19, 2008)

geepondy said:


> Does it stay brighter longer then your typical double CR2016 Photon or clone? Although they run a long time before dying out completely, isn't the 50% brightness point like not more then a half hour? Does the Nano do better then this? Also this is smaller then the Keymate, correct?



I'm not sure, but if I had to hazard a guess, I'd say the much larger capacity of the 2xCR2016's would win out, but it might be pretty close. One thing to remember is that you rarely use these ultra small keychain lights for long duration, so they have plenty of time to recover voltage.

Personally I've fallen in love with a Photon Freedom for keychain use because of it's user interface.


----------



## Hitthespot (Sep 19, 2008)

popcornpicker said:


> Could you post another picture with the receptacle plumb? Nice beam shots, though.


 
OK Monk!


----------



## EngrPaul (Sep 19, 2008)

popcornpicker said:


> Could you post another picture with the receptacle plumb? Nice beam shots, though.


 
My tripod was not made to go so low, the legs kept slipping when I pushed the camera button :nana:


----------



## geepondy (Sep 20, 2008)

From your picture, it certainly looks brighter then an E01 and I sure hope it is. Do we know what kind of LED the nano uses? A GS?



EngrPaul said:


> Pictures to match my comments above. Streamlight out of the box with LR41 batteries that came with it. E01 using a freshly charged eneloop AAA.


----------



## EngrPaul (Sep 20, 2008)

The picture doesn't capture how much brighter the Nano really is.

It's gotta be the same GS LED as the E01


----------



## Marduke (Sep 20, 2008)

geepondy said:


> From your picture, it certainly looks brighter then an E01 and I sure hope it is. Do we know what kind of LED the nano uses? A GS?



It's brighter to start, but a button cell direct drive light will have an exponential discharge curve and drop like a stone within minutes.

The oval hotspot gives it away as being a Nichia GS


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Sep 20, 2008)

Here are a few more beamshots. Hopefully they will clarify the beamshot of the Nano and the E2E earlier in this thread. The Nano is slightly brighter than the E01 and they both have a similar beam color so I would assume the Nano uses the Nichia GS also. I wonder what the runtime is on the Nano?

Not a bad light. Going to use it on the zipper of my coat this fall. 

Camera is set to 2.8 with 1 sec exposure. 

Nano





E01





E2E :devil:


----------



## Woods Walker (Sep 20, 2008)

Darn I want one now......


----------



## ypsifly (Sep 20, 2008)

I picked up 2 at a gun range near me for less than $15 total.

Very nice and bright little light. I did a quick side by side with my Key-Mate and found the KM to be brighter, whiter, and with a rounder beam. The Nano has a purple/blueish tint and the center is oblong. Sorry no beam shots, I don't have the proper setup and it was done in an embarrassingly messy storage closet.

Having said that, I really like this light and one has been connected to the fob on my Wenger SA knife with the other going on my Carhart's zipper.


----------



## stevep (Oct 1, 2008)

I just received a nano today,the vender threw in a free one.One works and the batteries in the other do not(I swapped heads as a check). The directions that came with the light say the following batteries can be used; LR41,AG3,LR736 or 392. What are the pros and cons of each battery listed?Thanks.


----------



## Phaserburn (Oct 16, 2008)

EngrPaul said:


> I have to wonder how this performs on silver oxide batteries vs. alkaline. Has anyone tried it?
> 
> Based on things I've read over the years, silver oxide maintains a stable voltage over its life compared to alkaline, has lower self-discharge, is less likely to leak, provides better voltage under high drain, and works in colder temperatures.
> 
> ...


 
Ever get that chance to try the silver oxide cells vs the alks? Sounded interesting to me.


----------



## Forgoten214 (Feb 22, 2009)

I love my nano, I have the problem with the head unscrewing itself in my pocket as I walk or carry this light for long durations. Is there anyway I can add a swivel or something that will not make the light untwist itself in my pocket? Anyone else there have this problem or any ideas on how to fix it?


----------



## deusexaethera (Feb 22, 2009)

Russianesq said:


> *nano with friends :buddies::buddies::buddies:*


You have an Eddie Bauer flashlight? A _pink_ Eddie Bauer flashlight??


----------



## ruriimasu (Feb 22, 2009)

Forgoten214 said:


> I love my nano, I have the problem with the head unscrewing itself in my pocket as I walk or carry this light for long durations. Is there anyway I can add a swivel or something that will not make the light untwist itself in my pocket? Anyone else there have this problem or any ideas on how to fix it?



i dont have a nano. but maybe a thicker o-ring may prevent it from unscrewing itself. :shrug:


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 22, 2009)

I put a GID o-ring in front of the regular o-ring and it keeps it from spinning nicely, because the o-ring needs compressed significantly to turn it on. Edit: See picture below.

I'm getting ready to crack mine open for upgrade. I HATE the purple LED.


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 22, 2009)

To disassemble, use the end of a sharpie and press on the LED until it pops out.






I'm going to put this neutral white LED from radio shack in. This will have a wider beam pattern and be less blue and resist fading. See this thread for details.


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 22, 2009)

To disassemble, uncrimp the terminal ring, straighten the LED leads. Everything comes apart nicely.


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 22, 2009)

I cut the LED leads to the same length and started to put the RS LED in. I found that the base did not fit. I took a dremel and went around the base to remove a couple thousandths all around. Then it fit in.

Reassembly is reverse of the disassembly. Then jam the pill back in with the same sharpie. The good news is the wider LED lens fits through the hole in the bezel just fine.






You'll see I decided to use a 0G o-ring from Sigman instead of the stock black.


----------



## Phaserburn (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice mod! I will have to get some of these.

How are these RS leds in regards to beam quality/rings/artifacts? I have a Eternalight Max that I am considering modding; it has flawless beam leds now, but they are on the cool side.

Did you ever get to try the silver oxide cells in the nano?


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 22, 2009)

Phaserburn said:


> Nice mod! I will have to get some of these.
> 
> How are these RS leds in regards to beam quality/rings/artifacts? I have a Eternalight Max that I am considering modding; it has flawless beam leds now, but they are on the cool side.
> 
> Did you ever get to try the silver oxide cells in the nano?


 
I'm still on my original set of batteries. I've pulled out an E01 with good batteries. Perhaps this is a poor brightness comparision. 

But you can see the difference in tint and beam focus. This is about a foot away from the wall. Remember from an earlier post that the LED is obviously the same one in the stock streamlight and fenix.

Full Exposure





Underexposed





I like the beam better, but if you look closely there is a very small dark spot in the center on up-close. 

I always have something much brighter on hand. My wife complains every time I give her a keychain flashlight (Photon or E01) that it's too focused and bright for restaurant menu reading. I look forward to giving this one to her to try.

P.S. I like this LED, but you might want to try another if you want a different beam. Remember, the more focused a 5mm LED is, the more tint variations will be present.

*Here's the specs on the RS LED, directly from the package*
*Part number 276-0017*
*Intensity: 7000mcd (typical)*
*Viewing Angle: 30 Degrees*
*FW current: 25mA*
*FW supply: 3.3V (typical), 3.6V (max.)*


----------



## oldpal (Feb 22, 2009)

manoloco said:


> however i have seen a resistor in coin cell lights, to drop down the voltage fed to the led preventing overdrive, this in turn should get better runtimes, lower output, but reduce efficiency, am i right? (i just assumed this since i am a complete ignorant regarding electronics.



I doubt if you can get better runtime by using the resistor to drop the voltage across the LED. You're still dissipating power in the resistor.

Hugh


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 22, 2009)

The voltage drops significantly in small coin cells under current to equilibrium with the LED. There isn't a place for the resistor anyway.


----------



## EngrPaul (Feb 22, 2009)

I am not able to measure lumens. However, I have precise equipment to measure voltage and current. Here is how the 2 LED's compare.


----------



## woodrow (Apr 16, 2009)

I had one of these thrown in with my Fenix TA30 from Brightguy. I will have to post a pic, because nothing is funnier than the TA30 and the Nano next to each other. I actually LIKE this little thing. I have a AA edc...but I can tell it is in my front slacks pocket. This thing could be bullied by three Tic Tacs if they got together. I love its size. Is it BRIGHT no... but how many times do we hear about 10 lumens being way to bright for the low level on a 2x123a light.

I am just wondering how waterproof this thing is...because I do see it going through the wash cycle time and time again.

Thanks for recomending such a cool little light.


----------



## Ainsley (Apr 16, 2009)

woodrow said:


> This thing could be bullied by three Tic Tacs if they got together.



HAHAHA awesome! 

I've had my nano on my keychain for almost a year now and love it. It doesn't see a ton of use because I always have an LF2X in my pocket but it is good to have there just incase. Still on the first set of batteries! Its size makes it the perfect keychain light

After I saw EngrPaul's post about his mod I found some LEDs I had ordered to MOD my stanley tripod worklight. I checked the tint on the stanley and it seemed less 'blue' than the nano So I swapped it out. Talk about the easiest mod ever! You don't even need a soldering iron! I also stuck on a Glo-ring, just for looks.
The new LED still doesn't have a nice neutral tint but it is better.

BTW, does the Engr stand for Engineer? if so what discipline?


----------



## burns (Jul 26, 2009)

How does the RS unit effect run time? 

Sorry, I'm a newb.


----------



## Forgoten214 (Jul 26, 2009)

Nice revive of old thread. I almost lost my Streamlight nano several times due to poor O-Ring not sealing up properly. Does anyone know what size O-Rings are these?


----------



## outersquare (Aug 5, 2009)

i just got one, it is just as bright as my E2DL on low. 

Of course the tint is sorrier, but considering the size...


----------



## Forgoten214 (Aug 5, 2009)

I have both E2DL and Nano. The E2DL on low is much brighter for me.


----------



## guiri (Nov 26, 2009)

deusexaethera said:


> You have an Eddie Bauer flashlight? A _pink_ Eddie Bauer flashlight??



...I wouldn't tell anyone...


----------



## guiri (Nov 26, 2009)

Can anyone comment on the battery question above as I plan on buying a whole bunch of these for presents and I need to include more batteries.

Thanks

George


----------



## Dave_5280 (Nov 26, 2009)

The Nano is really nice, but I like the newer Energizer Hi-Tech Keychain Light better now - brighter, 3 modes, one hand operation, more scratch resistant, more flood and throw, less blue tint, and for about the same price.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/247041


----------



## wlai (Mar 21, 2010)

I have one of those from when this thread was alive, and while I like the size and the output, I'm having problem with the on/off screw switch.

If I screw it in pretty far, it won't fall apart, but then it turns on in my pocket and uses up the battery w/o me noticing. If I keep it fairly loose to prevent the accidental turning on, it unscrews itself in my pocket.

What have you guys done to address this problem? You might have touched upon it earlier in the thread but the photos are all gone from photobucket and I can't make heads and tails of it.


----------



## wlai (Mar 16, 2012)

Just following up on this, I've read some have put teflon tape on the tread to make it a bit less likely to twist, and I'm going to give it a try...

I really like the light but it goes on way too often for me personally. Let's hope the mod works.


----------



## RoBeacon (Mar 17, 2012)

I decided to pick one up from Going Gear for my son they are around $6.70 a piece right now on sale. My son is 2.5 years old and he is almost as bad as me with flashlights but he always feels the need to look at the bulb / emitter so I can't give him anything I own for fear of eye damage. Plus I want to see how well he will take care of it. If he takes good care of it and will stop looking at the light source he might just be getting a MINI123 for Christmas!


----------

